# Tuna and Jacks!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Good water coming back in around some of the deep rigs again, Jack season opening next week, and good weather over next 5-7 days!!! Looks like perfect oportunity to put some long trips together. Call or PM ASAP to set one of these up.


----------

